# 99% accurate AI attractiveness test



## LooksOverAll (Jun 12, 2021)

PimEyes: Face Recognition Search Engine and Reverse Image Search |


PimEyes is an advanced face recognition search engine, a reverse image search tool, and a photo search mechanism used to find out where your face appears online.




pimeyes.com





Use a picture of yourself and see who pops up. It'll end anyone's copes fairly quickly. I used to think I was a normie or possibly high tier normie. When I posted a few pictures (10-15 different pictures including realistic surgery morphs), nothing but long midfaced and boneless slavic incels popped up.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> PimEyes: Face Recognition Search Engine and Reverse Image Search |
> 
> 
> PimEyes is an advanced face recognition search engine, a reverse image search tool, and a photo search mechanism used to find out where your face appears online.
> ...


i got mostly pornstars, e-boys and some male instagram models
thoughts?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 12, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> i got mostly pornstars, e-boys and some male instagram models
> thoughts?


Post proof. Chad if so.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Post proof. Chad if so.


not gonna doxx myself but a female told me i resemble some shitty singer named "role model"
only difference is that i don't have cuck eyes, my jaw is ogre-tier and i'm a gymcel


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 12, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> not gonna doxx myself but a female told me i resemble some shitty singer named "role model"
> only difference is that i don't have cuck eyes and i'm a gymcel


Post the results, not your photo.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 12, 2021)

LOL, I end up getting my own pictures.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Post the results, not your photo.


i think i'll pass thanks
i still don't wanna be doxxed


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

HAHAHA AS IF I LOOK LIKE THIS MOGGER BUT WITH BROWN FLOPPY HAIR, MY JAW IS FUCKING OGRE TIER JFL 
But yeah, most were some sort of instagram models, male porn stars or e-boys
To be fair though, I did upload my best photo


----------



## 50konsurgeryat35 (Jun 12, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> PimEyes: Face Recognition Search Engine and Reverse Image Search |
> 
> 
> PimEyes is an advanced face recognition search engine, a reverse image search tool, and a photo search mechanism used to find out where your face appears online.
> ...


Rip. Mostly pugmaxxed white guys for me


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 12, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> HAHAHA AS IF I LOOK LIKE THIS MOGGER BUT WITH BROWN FLOPPY HAIR, MY JAW IS FUCKING OGRE TIER JFL
> But yeah, most were some sort of instagram models, male porn stars or e-boys
> To be fair though, I did upload my best photo
> View attachment 1176915


I uploaded my best photo and got a mix of incels and low tier normies. It truly is over.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I uploaded my best photo and got a mix of incels and low tier normies. It truly is over.



I think this site is ultra bluepilled tbf
It just gave me unrealistic results
How tf do I compete with that mogging machine they said I looked like jfl
Not to mention the fact I need eyebleach because I legit saw 2 male pornstars on there


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 12, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> I think this site is ultra bluepilled tbf
> It just gave me unrealistic results
> How tf do I compete with that mogging machine they said I looked like jfl


Were they low score matches or high score? It's not bluepilled for me. All my coping went out the window.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Were they low score matches or high score?


mix of low and high but the guy I posted was an example of "high"
huge cope


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 12, 2021)

Jfl I either get jpop prettyboys or average Jap dudes


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 12, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> mix of low and high but the guy I posted was an example of "high"
> huge cope


I didn't get a single high score result for any of my pictures. I guess I'm so uniquely ugly that it can't find anyone close to looking like me.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I didn't get a single high score result for any of my pictures. I guess I'm so uniquely ugly that it can't find anyone close to looking like me.


just be yourself bro 

but seriously i never considered myself a chad, my jaw is shit


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jun 12, 2021)

damn bro this shit fr, i posted a current front view of me without a beard and this thing popped up an image of myself from the side with a beard from few years ago at an event tf mind blown


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 12, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> damn bro this shit fr, i posted a current front view of me without a beard and this thing popped up an image of myself from the side with a beard from few years ago at an event tf mind blown


Exactly. This isn't a cope. If the results are ugly, chances are you are too.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> damn bro this shit fr, i posted a current front view of me without a beard and this thing popped up an image of myself from the side with a beard from few years ago at an event tf mind blown


who else did it give you?


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

50konsurgeryat35 said:


> Rip. Mostly pugmaxxed white guys for me


pugmaxx?


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

Yoyome99 said:


> Jfl I either get jpop prettyboys or average Jap dudes


htn?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 12, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> htn?


Yeah


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

Yoyome99 said:


> Yeah


i figured you are probably a htn based on those results


----------



## 50konsurgeryat35 (Jun 12, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> pugmaxx?


A pig nose and blocky fat lookin head


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 12, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> PimEyes: Face Recognition Search Engine and Reverse Image Search |
> 
> 
> PimEyes is an advanced face recognition search engine, a reverse image search tool, and a photo search mechanism used to find out where your face appears online.
> ...


I get mainly k pop idols and Italian gay porn stars


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 12, 2021)

RichmondBread said:


> LOL, I end up getting my own pictures.


Same here lol


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 12, 2021)

50konsurgeryat35 said:


> Rip. Mostly pugmaxxed white guys for me


But you’re chad from your pics IMO


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I get mainly k pop idols and Italian gay porn stars


Furak mirin chad


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 12, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> i figured you are probably a htn based on those results


Your white right?


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

50konsurgeryat35 said:


> A pig nose and blocky fat lookin head


ok minecraft steve


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 12, 2021)

Yoyome99 said:


> Furak mirin chad


I want to look fully white bro 
I did a DNA test and I am literally 18 percent north and East Asian yet I look fully Asian apparently


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I want to look fully white bro
> I did a DNA test and I am literally 18 percent north and East Asian yet I look fully Asian apparently


You could pass as a white guy tbh, it’s just your eyes which makes you look asian


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I get mainly k pop idols and Italian gay porn stars


jfl i got 2 porn stars (both gay)
you probably might be a low tier chad


Yoyome99 said:


> Your white right?


yep


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I want to look fully white bro
> I did a DNA test and I am literally 18 percent north and East Asian yet I look fully Asian apparently


you look like a male bjork


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 12, 2021)

Yoyome99 said:


> You could pass as a white guy tbh, it’s just your eyes which makes you look asian


Asian eyes are always the most distintive part; is it caused by maxilla? Because Jordan Barrett has kinda Asian eyes but still looks white because of his maxilla IMO


----------



## Kenickie (Jun 12, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> jfl i got 2 porn stars (both gay)
> you probably might be a low tier chad
> 
> yep


I got 2 TikTok stars is that good


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Asian eyes are always the most distintive part; is it caused by maxilla? Because Jordan Barrett has kinda Asian eyes but still looks white because of his maxilla IMO


Jordan has white features like blonde hair, blue eyes that makes him look white even though he has Asian looking eyes


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

Kenickie said:


> I got 2 TikTok stars is that good


depends on how they look like

what did they look like?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 12, 2021)

Kenickie said:


> I got 2 TikTok stars is that good


Depends, are they good looking?


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

Yoyome99 said:


> Depends, are they good looking?


most of mine were tik tok e-boys jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 12, 2021)

Yoyome99 said:


> Jordan has white features like blonde hair, blue eyes that makes him look white even though he has Asian looking eyes


It’s this phenotype


Lappid


Very common in Russians and Scandinavian people even though genetically they’re fully white 
[@Uglyass look like a very slightly Asian
Same with Leo di caprio


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> It’s this phenotype
> 
> 
> Lappid
> ...


I have the same shitty Asian-looking eye area. The rest of my face looks white.


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 12, 2021)

I got old pic of myself ... no one else


----------



## Kenickie (Jun 12, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> depends on how they look like
> 
> what did they look like?










Chad?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 12, 2021)

Kenickie said:


> View attachment 1176951
> View attachment 1176952
> 
> Chad?


Yes.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jun 13, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> who else did it give you?


in the high similarity result, some obscure med model and another obscure race car driver jfl idk who they are. scrolling down was distressing to say the least. gay porn stars with jizz on their faces jfl caged


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 13, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> in the high similarity result, some obscure med model and another obscure race car driver jfl idk who they are. scrolling down was distressing to say the least. gay porn stars with jizz on their faces jfl caged


Ok chad


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jun 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Were they low score matches or high score? It's not bluepilled for me. All my coping went out the window.


Just get a face transplant. Would prob trade bodies with u tbh, cant be that bad


----------



## faggotchadlite (Jun 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> PimEyes: Face Recognition Search Engine and Reverse Image Search |
> 
> 
> PimEyes is an advanced face recognition search engine, a reverse image search tool, and a photo search mechanism used to find out where your face appears online.
> ...











i got pics of some paki mogger and a random male model


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (Jun 13, 2021)

More like 0%


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 13, 2021)

Kenickie said:


> View attachment 1176951
> View attachment 1176952
> 
> Chad?


definitely
jfl at that sim though


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 13, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> in the high similarity result, some obscure med model and another obscure race car driver jfl idk who they are. scrolling down was distressing to say the least. gay porn stars with jizz on their faces jfl caged


you're probably chad


----------



## .👽. (Sep 26, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> PimEyes: Face Recognition Search Engine and Reverse Image Search |
> 
> 
> PimEyes is an advanced face recognition search engine, a reverse image search tool, and a photo search mechanism used to find out where your face appears online.
> ...


this tool is crazy bro i uploaded a pic of me and it found some other pics of me on some random websites wth?😱


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 26, 2021)

I got no matches for my pictures . Snowflakemaxxing


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 26, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I got no matches for my pictures . Snowflakemaxxing


I get like 3-5 results but all of them are subhuman or normie. No Chads, Chadlites, or high tier normies. It's suifuel.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 26, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I get like 3-5 results but all of them are subhuman or normie. No Chads, Chadlites, or high tier normies. It's suifuel.


Its over


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 26, 2021)

Why in the fuck is it so expensive LMFAO. Can't even go to the sites unless you pay money


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Sep 26, 2021)

it just showed me 200 duplicates of the exact same picture of a long midface recessed subhuman ethnic cage, Banderas, Tyson, boat, Jordan, and cage2 at my face. ova


----------



## Yoke (Sep 26, 2021)

this app is broken af, last time i tried it showed me pics of harry potter and some sub-0 psl creature which look nothing like me


----------

